# Rescues



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

My friend rescued two snakes from someone online. They are staying with me until my friend has her own place. They had been housing a ball python and a corn snake in the same cage for over 5 years! With only a heat rock for heat. The snakes are now safely in their own enclosures and the heat rock was ceremoniously THROWN IN THE TRASH, like ALL heatrocks should be. 

Nyoka - 5 year old female normal ball python. This is one of the few pictures I have of her. You can see that their environment was so bad, she could not shed properly and her eye caps kept building up. We are not sure if she will be able to see out of this eye or not once the eye caps come off, but we have our fingers crossed. She also has a bacterial infection under her belly scales due to poor conditions.









Cornelia (not official name) 5 year old female normal corn snake.

















Please heed my advice and DO NOT, house snakes of opposite species together. Even snakes of the same species (and even same gender) should have their own separate enclosures. This is best for the health of your snake. 

Also, do NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES use a heat rock. These cause thermal burns to reptiles and are not an adequate heat source.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Poor babies! I wish them both a speedy recovery.


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

Just as an update on these girls. They are doing GREAT! Nyoka got rid of the eye cap on the bad eye and we are pleased to announce that she is not blind! She is now eating on a weekly basis and gaining weight. She pooped for the first time with us this week! (only a true reptile keeper could be excited about poop) Her bacterial infection is also going away without needing medication. The corn snake is eating on a weekly basis and had her first shed with us.  It feels so good to help out these snakes. I plan on doing a lot more reptile rescue in the future.


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

As a former snake owner, I know how hard it can be to get a python, or any snake for that matter to eat! So congrats on getting them to eat and poop on their own! They must be doing great now! A pat on the back for you for recovering them!


----------



## mollyzog (Apr 19, 2010)

Those are beautiful snakes! It warms my heart to hear when people save animals 
I just wanted to say thank you for saving these little guys! Your the best!


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

I can honestly say these girls have got me interested in doing a bit of reptile rescue in the future.  I should post pictures of them now. And they are gaining so much weight now. The ball python was a little under 1000g when she got her. Her last weigh in with us was 1200g!


----------

